# Can't stand Hurwitz? Better classical music YouTube videos to check out...



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeah so there seems to be a bit of a consensus about Hurwitz's channel by now when looking through that old thread. 

I made a post in there recommending a few other (much better) YouTubers who have at least a partial focus on classical music. I felt compelled today to create a new thread to share some videos which I think are especially good, as Tantacrul just released his video on piano trios. Really well made video with a mixture of piano trio history and a talk about his own composition for piano trio as well:






Anyway, I would like to also open this thread for discussion about these videos as well as sharing other YouTube videos of a similar nature, videos which are informative or entertaining that pertain to classical music history, composition, music theory/analysis or performance practice. Anyone can share videos they like as well! I think that would be fun.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

I think Hurwitz is great, even if I don't agree with him all the time. 

Who else has the time to listen to every recording ever made of Bruckner 2? (Mind you, Bruckner is one area where I disagree with him quite often.)

As with any good critic, it's more about understanding their criteria and preferences to help you make your own decisions.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

One other video he mentions in that one, is his Shostakovich video, which is here for anyone curious:


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/user/LutePieces : Lukas Henning plays the lute and talks about Renaissance music, its social context, its performance history, etc. - not a ton of videos yet and what's there is a little light on content, but very engaging and well-presented.





 : haven't watched this yet but Werner Herzog's hour-long documentary on 16th-century Italian madrigalist Carlo Gesualdo promises to be a wild ride - and I think it does barely count for purposes of this discussion because it is on youtube...


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

cheregi said:


> : haven't watched this yet but Werner Herzog's hour-long documentary on 16th-century Italian madrigalist Carlo Gesualdo promises to be a wild ride - and I think it does barely count for purposes of this discussion because it is on youtube...


This is great! He also did an interesting film while he was directing Lohengrin at Bayreuth.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/66419-hurwitzs-youtube-channel-your.html?highlight=Hurwitz


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

cheregi said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/LutePieces : Lukas Henning plays the lute and talks about Renaissance music, its social context, its performance history, etc. - not a ton of videos yet and what's there is a little light on content, but very engaging and well-presented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing-looks like there's some terrific stuff here!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Following this thread for future enjoyment. Unfortunately I have nothing to contribute at the moment.


----------



## Geoff48 (Aug 15, 2020)

I have enjoyed listening to Hurwitz’s discussions about his preferred recordings. The guy is opinionated, controversial and enthusiastic and that is great. Where I think the channel could be improved is if he supported his opinions by musical extracts. Maybe just a minute or so. Now I appreciate this might bring up copyright issues and there might be difficulty getting consents particularly of those performances he is scathing about but it might be interesting. Obviously there is always Spotify for further investigation.
An example of where he could go is shown by Record Review on BBC radio 3.
Incidentally I like the way he seems to prefer the older recordings whereas the BBC does tend to concentrate on newer recordings


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Favorite classical channels:
Samuel Andreyev (composer/modernist music channel)
Barbara Hannigan (makes videos about her albums)
Clark Nichols (composer)
Pierre Laurent Aimard (pianist)
Dmitry Masleev (pianist)
David Bennett Thomas (analysis)
David Bruce (composer, general music videos)
Edna Goldansky (piano technique)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Explore the Score (interviews with performers and composers about music)
Groovetude (piano, polyrhythmic music)
IRCAM (lectures and seminars with contemporary composers)
Kit Armstrong (pianist, makes commentary videos)
Living the Classical Life (interviews with performers)
Nahre Sol (pianist and general music videos)
Richard Atkinson (analysis)
toothless toe (Sorabji scores and performances)


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Suprised none one has mentioned Richard Atkinson yet. Fantastic channel with fascinating and very well put together analysis of contrapuntal music.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm not sure why some people in this site talk as if Hurwitz is an influencer of some sort. He has only about 2000 subscribers in his youtube channel


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

I enjoy Inside the Score.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

EmperorOfIceCream said:


> Favorite classical channels:
> Samuel Andreyev (composer/modernist music channel)
> Barbara Hannigan (makes videos about her albums)
> Clark Nichols (composer)
> ...


Add Ashish Xiangyi Kumar for solo piano music scores/analysis, olla-vogala (hasn't posted in years), Bartje Bartmans, and thenameisgsarci for obscure music with scores. Paul Barton's piano channel is also a delight. Oh, and the Netherlands Bach Society for great videos of Bach's music (HIP) as they work through performing all his works.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> I'm not sure why some people in this site talk as if Hurwitz is an influencer of some sort. He has only about 2000 subscribers in his youtube channel


His reach is much greater through his "Classics Today" website, much to my chagrin.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Ulfilas said:


> Who else has the time to listen to every recording ever made of Bruckner 2?


That's me. And in his videos he shows, with 60+ years old, a kind of narrow-mindness and follow-my-own-rules attitude, that reminds me of the approach I had when I did my very much commented (and later requested to close myself) Bruckner Challenges. With 23!

I have my manics and dislikes, but I would try to sound much more humble to approach people who are building their music library from scratch (like I'm doing) and would like to hear an insight. I can shortlist but I should leave the viewers to listen by themselves and pick their favourite.

Why do people like him (and many here too) that pretends their readers don't or can't afford Spotify Premium? Tidal? Streaming is revolutionary for music collecting. That way you avoid having a Mahler symphony cycle used as a doorstep like the Svetlanov Melodiya Hurwitz has.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Richard Atkinson has a new video out on Richard Strauss's _Death and Transfiguration_






His videos are often a fantastic listening guide if you want to delve into music a little further.


----------



## Plague (Apr 4, 2020)

David Bruce:

https://www.youtube.com/c/DBruce/videos

Odd Quartet:

https://www.youtube.com/c/Oddquartet/videos

Musica Universalis:

https://www.youtube.com/c/MusicaUniversalis/videos


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

New video from Samuel Andreyev


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

I absolutely love the recorder, and all the different types have their own interesting history, _particularly_ the voiceflute as I have found out from this video:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had mixed reactions to the Hurwitz channel on youtube, as well as to his reviews for classics today.com . Often, I find myself in total disagreement with him, sometimes I agree with him .
But his youtube channel is still a lot of fun much of the time, and I love his droll sense of humor .


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

WildThing said:


> I enjoy Inside the Score.


Enjoyed this one a lot! Thank you


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Vincent Sheehan (analysis)


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

An interview with Hurwitz that may or may not alter anyone's view of him:






I think it is at least somewhat interesting, although I think he over-emphasizes the importance of being entertaining, which he also tends to do in his videos.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm going through "Daves Faves" playlist.

no1 is Haydn symphony's 82-95 by Bernstein. I'm only listening to no86 and will move on to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Hurwitz himself, sums up classical music or any other type of music as entertainment. His channel should not be taken seriously. Just a bit of light hearted fun. His presentation has become more open, brash, confident as he developed his channel. Watch his early videos when he first started. The difference is evident. 
I find him funny. A breath of fresh air.


----------

